# Dendrobates Imitator Tadpole and froglet Care



## Slipperhead (Jul 25, 2010)

My son has left for college and he has a vivarium with a breeding pair of Dendrobates Imitators. I'm now the caretaker.

The adults are tending one tadpole in a film cannister in the vivarium and two other tadpoles are being kept in separate, small containers outside the vivarium. All are doing well and growing quickly.

I noticed one of the tadpoles outside the vivarium, has four legs and has turned the color of its parents. The tail is rapidly shrinking. I took the tadpole and put him in a shallow lid with the same water and a few leaves. I placed the lid and frog in a larger container with spagh as a substrate. I figure he will emerge when he is ready.

Here are my questions:

Should I put him, with the lid, in with the parents at this point?

When should I begin feeding him springtails or other food?

Any other tips are appreciated!

Thanks in advance,

Garland in VA


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello there!! We would be happy to "host" your terrarium in our frog room. We have many thumbnails 

We would take care of the frogs, and work out an agreement for trade of offspring to offset costs. 24 hour video access to your vivarium is available, and remote access to temp statistics could also be set up.

We are in Woodbridge VA. Give me a call at 571 247 5123 to reach me. My name is Jona.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never raised a tad to froglet stage, so, I don't want to give you advice that might be way off. 

I recommend that you do some searches in the Breeding, Eggs and Tadpoles section. There is a ton of info there. Hopefully, someone with experience will come by and assist.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I think you have put the tad in the right kind of container as long as it can easily get out of the water and smaller container. Once the tail is fully absorbed into the body I would start feeding. It wouldn't hurt to go ahead and seed the container with springtails now and go ahead and start feeding ff when the tail is gone. 

juvis can eat a lot and need a lot of food as they grow so I suggest trying to feed them almost daily if possible. 

Best of luck and let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13178-dendrobates-imitator-intermediate.html


----------



## Slipperhead (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks! I stumbled on the Imitator froglet care sheet and a few video clips last night. 

I have springtails ordered. 

The froglet has not lost his entire tail although it is rapidly disappearing. He prefers to not be in the water at this point. He is clinging to the side of the container I have him in under a leaf. Seems happy there for now. Hopefully the addition of the food at the right moment will stimulate a healthy appetite.

thanks again,

Garland


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Don't be afraid to give it a few fruit flies each day as well. I start my imitators off on ff and they seem to do really well. I think you'll be surprised at their appetite.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of the little guy that you can share with us? Glad to hear everything is going well with them!


----------

